# Werkstatt in Köln gesucht



## Makke (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

suche für meinen Drahtesel eine gute und flexible Werkstatt in Köln ... 
... könnt Ihr mir nen Tip geben? ... fahre ein Cannondale mit MZ und XT ...

Infos am Besten per PM

ThX


----------



## Näthinator (2. Januar 2003)

JWF Fahrradhandel 
Frankfurterstraße
Köln-Porz

supa Laden 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (2. Januar 2003)

Cycle Werx am Bonner Wall.
Guckst du: www.cyclewerx.de
Größter Cannondale Händler von Köln.

Aber keine Angst, der hat auch richtige Fahrräder!


----------



## bad ass (3. Januar 2003)

hi!!
up & down mtb
lützhofstraße 
tel.02219230679
gruss sebastian


----------



## frustrator (5. Januar 2003)

jo,

der laden is kewl.. sollte nur immer zu den öffnungszeiten auch auf haben...
gruß,

manu


----------



## CDRacer (5. Januar 2003)

Also zu Cyclewerx kann ich nur sagen: Eigentlich ein guter Laden mit guter Werkstatt, aber bei der letzten Reperatur an meiner Fatty habe die den vorderen Bremssattel irgendwie komplett anders momtiert. Auf jeden Fall schliff die Bremse bis zum geht nicht mehr. Zu Hause dran gearbeitet, nach 5 Minuten war alles wieder schleiffrei!


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2003)

Danke für die Infos im Forum und per PM ... ich denke, das ich mich in den Werkstätten mal umsehe!

[email protected]


----------



## peppaman (6. Januar 2003)

www.breuerbike.de

in köln longerich!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Januar 2003)

Breuers Bike Bahnhof in Longerich - wenn du es ernst meinst!


----------



## peppaman (7. Januar 2003)

jau meine ich.

die web-adresse lautet,wie oben genannt
www.breuerbike.de

und 
www.bikebahnhof.de

führt auch ans ziel!

gruß
andreas


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2003)

ich hab gestern schon telefonischen Kontakt aufgenommen und werde heute mal dort vorbei schaun ... 
Wichtig sind die Servicezeiten ... ich hab keine Lust mein Bike für eine Inspektion 14Tage lang in einer Werkstatdt rumstehen zu lassen ...
In D-Dorf hat mir ein Laden doch glatt 3 Wochen für Ölwechsel und den Austausch der Federn in der Gabel als normale Zeit einreden wollen ... wo sind wir denn ...
Aber ich denke heute Nachmittag werd ich da ein paar Infos zu bekommen ...

Nochmals Danke an Alle!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (7. Januar 2003)

3 wochen für öl- und feder-wechsel sind gerade jetzt....in der fahrradhochsaison ... der hohn.

allerdings wenn das ggf. gewünschte dickere/dünnere öl erst nach besorgt werden muß, oder wenn die federn noch beim importeur bestellt werden müssen, sieht´s anders aus.

wenn die sachen nicht in der schublade/werkstatt liegen, würde ich mich aus eigener erfahrung weder als kunde, noch als händler auf terminaussagen von händler/importeur verlassen.

lieber mit einem nicht ganz engen zeitpolster an so eine sache herangehen.

gruß
andreas


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2003)

Nochn Vorteil vom BikeBahnhof:

schnell von der A57 zu erreichen und genügend Parkplätze ringsum!


----------



## MAG30DH (8. Januar 2003)

Breuers Bike Bahnhof??? Ha, Ha. So eine Pfeife! Bin Ex-Stammkunde. Der Kerl kann nix außer Sprüche klopfen.


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Januar 2003)

und welchen laden empfehlt der kölsche Rockybiker so??


----------



## peppaman (8. Januar 2003)

hab ich ihn auch gefragt...

würde mich verständlicher weise schon interessieren.

bitte melde dich mal bei mir. auch per pm.

gruß
andreas


----------



## peppaman (8. Januar 2003)

by the way:

beim UP´N´DOWN hab ich meine beiden kona´s gekauft.

da macht man auf jeden fall auch nix falsch!

für city und sonstige normale räder kann ich auch den "LINDLAU AM RING" empfehlen, oder der ehemalige RUFA an der christophstr.

you choose

andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (9. Januar 2003)

> Breuers Bike Bahnhof??? Ha, Ha. So eine Pfeife! Bin Ex-Stammkunde. Der Kerl kann nix außer Sprüche klopfen.



Auf derart inhaltlose, beleidigende postings können wir hier getrost verzichten.
Falls Du jedoch in der Lage bist uns zu erklären, wie man als Stammkunde zu der Erkenntnis gelangt es mit Pfeifen und Nixkönnern zu tun gehabt zu haben, so lass es uns wissen.

Falls Du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, so solltest Du Dir Deinen letzten Satz als Spiegel vorhalten.


----------



## bad ass (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *
> 
> Auf derart inhaltlose, beleidigende postings können wir hier getrost verzichten.
> ...


was geht denn mit dir ab?!
der junge hat nur seine meinung geschrieben!!!
wenn es jemanden gestört hätte, hätten die doch schon lengst sich gemeldet 
sebastian


----------



## MAG30DH (13. Januar 2003)

Hein, ich liebe dich auch


----------



## Thorsten (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MAG30DH _
> *Breuers Bike Bahnhof??? Ha, Ha. So eine Pfeife! Bin Ex-Stammkunde. Der Kerl kann nix außer Sprüche klopfen. *


Also über die fachliche Kompetenz von Bereuers Bike-Bahnhof kann ich nix sagen, aber wenn Du damit solche Aussagen meinst wie: "Ich fahr nur im Winter MTB, im Sommer nur Jetski-Rennen. Der 601 macht außerdem im Schnee mehr Spaß"   Dann stimme ich 100%ig zu!


----------



## BigBen (5. Mai 2003)

Hi, 

ich überlege mir gerade, ob mein zukünftiges Bike von einem Händler gekauft oder ich es besser selbst zusammen bauen sollte.

Ich habe im Moment speziell Bikes der Marke Specialized im Auge, weswegen die Auswahl an Händlern nicht besonders groß sein wird.
Breuer's Bikebahnhof ist laut Specialized Webseite anscheinend der einzigste Händler in meinem Umkreis, der diese Marke führt - nicht gerade eine tolle Auswahl 
Naja, vielleicht wäre Jemand nochmal so nett und sagt genaueres zu Breuer's Kompetenz und/oder nennt mir eine gute Alternative, danke!

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Otcha (14. Mai 2003)

ich war vor kurzem da und das bike, was ich ins auge gefasst habe hätte bestellt werden müssen. auf meine frage hin, ob ich das denn mal probefahren könne. sagte er folgendes:

"ich kann doch nicht für jeden, der ein bike probefahren will eins bestellen, dann hätte ich ja das lager voll mit rädern. ausserdem, eine probefahrt bringt doch eh nichts, was willst du denn dabei herausfinden? nein, das macht keinen sinn. wir können dich hier ausmessen, stellen dir dein rad ein und dann passt das schon"


bildet euch selbst eine meinung!


----------



## mtbedu (15. Mai 2003)

>>Breuer's Bikebahnhof ist laut Specialized Webseite anscheinend der einzigste Händler in meinem Umkreis, der diese Marke  führt - nicht gerade eine tolle Auswahl<<

Whopee Bikeshop in Mönchen-Gladbach war in Fragen Speci in der Umgebung die erste Wahl. War - weil seit Januar dicht gemacht. Suche jetzt selbst und begreife langsam wie schwierig es ist einen Händler des Vertrauens zu finden. Bis jetzt lauter Nieten.
mtbedu


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2003)

> ich kann doch nicht für jeden, der ein bike probefahren will eins bestellen, dann hätte ich ja das lager voll mit rädern.



Nun, ich denke da hat der Verkäufer aber Recht! Die Händler können i.d.R. auch nicht mit Geld um sich schmeißen...stell dir vor was es für den Händler bedeutet wenn er das Bike bestellt und du es dann nicht nimmst - und das vielleicht bei mehreren Kunden!


----------



## Otcha (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Merlin _
> *
> 
> Nun, ich denke da hat der Verkäufer aber Recht! Die Händler können i.d.R. auch nicht mit Geld um sich schmeißen...stell dir vor was es für den Händler bedeutet wenn er das Bike bestellt und du es dann nicht nimmst - und das vielleicht bei mehreren Kunden! *





ich hab seine aussage doch gar nicht gewertet!


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2003)

> ich hab seine aussage doch gar nicht gewertet!



Sorry, es klang für mich so! Aber selbst wenn du es gewertet hättest würde ich es dir nicht ankreiden, jeder hat schließlich seine eigene Meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (15. Mai 2003)

Also, hab bei Breuer schon mal 2 Bikes probegefahren(die aufgebaut im Laden standen).
eigentlich wollte ich die gar nicht fahren, da ich dass mit dem Kaufen nicht so ernst gemeint habe-aber wenn mann es mir anbietet, sag ich nicht nein.
Ausserdem hat mir der Breuer, schon bei meiner MZ Gabel geholfen(die ich woander gekauft habe)-unentgeldlich.
Also-ich find den Shop ok. - verkauft aber halt mehr so die Highend produkte(aber rote Beläge für meine Grimeca besorgt er trotzdem 

Gruss Jochen


----------

